# Anyone look better IRL but bad in photos?



## Road2Ascension (Jul 26, 2019)

When I look at myself in the mirror, I look ok, but when I look at myself in photos, I look weird.


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 26, 2019)

most people look better irl
my phone camera seriously fucks my face as well
lens distortion probably


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jul 26, 2019)

the bigger ur skull, the more lens distortion affects ur face in selfies


----------



## rtsssy (Jul 26, 2019)

i look good irl and on videos but subhuman on selfies


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jul 26, 2019)

I look 2-3 points higher in the mirror. 
I go from 1/10 (in pics) to 4/10 in the mirror.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jul 26, 2019)

I look human in pics but shit irl.


----------



## jackthenerd (Jul 26, 2019)

You'll never truly know how you look. Most mirrors are inaccurate (you look different depending on the mirror because of different chemicals, lighting, reflections and what not). Photos are inaccurate as well because of different lenses. You most likely look way worse IRL than you do in mirror though, for several reasons. The stuff I mentioned above as well as several biases you have. Most people think they're better looking than average, most guys think they are smarter than average, most guys think they have a bigger dick than average.... We can't all be above average in everything.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jul 26, 2019)

jackthenerd said:


> You'll never truly know how you look. Most mirrors are inaccurate (you look different depending on the mirror because of different chemicals, lighting, reflections and what not). Photos are inaccurate as well because of different lenses. You most likely look way worse IRL than you do in mirror though, for several reasons. The stuff I mentioned above as well as several biases you have. Most people think they're better looking than average, most guys think they are smarter than average, most guys think they have a bigger dick than average.... We can't all be above average in everything.


The blackest blackpill


----------



## Lelek (Jul 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> the bigger ur skull, the more lens distortion affects ur face in selfies


Its over for me than


----------



## Peachy (Jul 26, 2019)

Every time I take a selfie where I think I look great, I mirror flip it immediately to see how truly subhuman I am


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 26, 2019)

mirrors make you look better than you actually are.

photos are accurate if taken from the proper distance.

i look subhuman regardless jfl.


----------



## lookism refugee (Jul 26, 2019)

65 mm lens is the closest to your real look.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 26, 2019)

I have a narrow jaw.I am 100%sure that it makes you uglier in pictures.Although I look pretty aesthatic in selfies sometimes


----------



## GhastlyGhoul (Jul 26, 2019)

If you really want to know what you truly look like, look in a mirror outside in the sunlight. Sunlight exposes everything the way it is supposed to look.

Sure, the mirror ain't perfect but it's closer than nothing.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 26, 2019)

Mirrors are accurate but indoor lighting is shit. Take a mirror outside and place it about 1 and a half arms length away from you, that's close to accurate


----------



## x30001 (Jul 26, 2019)

jackthenerd said:


> You'll never truly know how you look. Most mirrors are inaccurate (you look different depending on the mirror because of different chemicals, lighting, reflections and what not). Photos are inaccurate as well because of different lenses. You most likely look way worse IRL than you do in mirror though, for several reasons. The stuff I mentioned above as well as several biases you have. Most people think they're better looking than average, most guys think they are smarter than average, most guys think they have a bigger dick than average.... We can't all be above average in everything.


If you really care about what you just said. You're fucked.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 26, 2019)

If you are doubtful about whether or not you’re good looking, you’re not good looking. If you were good looking you’d 100% know about it for sure


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jul 26, 2019)

i do. Whereas my friend looks better in photos


----------



## justanothergymcell (Jul 26, 2019)

If you look bad in normal photos, the truth is that you maybe look a little bit better in real life. It's a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jul 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> the bigger ur skull, the more lens distortion affects ur face in selfies


Big skull is life


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Jul 26, 2019)

When my friends take vids of me I look like a god. In photos just slightly above average


----------



## Lumbersexual (Jul 26, 2019)

How do you know you look better IRL? Has anyone told you that based on seeing your photos also?


----------



## Notorious (Jul 26, 2019)

You will always look shit on your phone. Get a real camera.


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> the bigger ur skull, the more lens distortion affects ur face in selfies


Very true. Always thought of this


BigBoy said:


> mirrors make you look better than you actually are.
> 
> photos are accurate if taken from the proper distance.
> 
> i look subhuman regardless jfl.


how do mirrors make u look better lol


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 26, 2019)

Yes. And confirmed by several different people.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> the bigger ur skull, the more lens distortion affects ur face in selfies


u srs?


BigBoy said:


> mirrors make you look better than you actually are.
> 
> photos are accurate if taken from the proper distance.
> 
> i look subhuman regardless jfl.


explain how. this is probably scare tactics since there is probably no way a mirror can actually make you look better jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jul 26, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> u srs?



yes bro


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 26, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> u srs?
> 
> explain how. this is probably scare tactics since there is probably no way a mirror can actually make you look better jfl.


it doesnt make you look better, but it hides your asymmetries. most ppl start noticing them when they look at pics because the camera doesnt hide them.

the mirror flips your face so it looks more symmetrical than it rlly is, but the camera doesnt so you can see them clearly.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 26, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> it doesnt make you look better, but it hides your asymmetries. most ppl start noticing them when they look at pics because the camera doesnt hide them.
> 
> the mirror flips your face so it looks more symmetrical than it rlly is, but the camera doesnt so you can see them clearly.


that doesnt make sense. the reason why you can see it in cameras is because of your brain literally filtering out how bad you look irl. its fucking brutal. humanity is truly lookist


----------



## Tiddlywink (Jul 26, 2019)

Almost everyone. I think your brain convinces you that your reflection is better looking than it actually is since you see it so much and it wants to keep you alive. If you look at a photo of yourself, that's how you look to other people.


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> the bigger ur skull, the more lens distortion affects ur face in selfies


wow, high iq
never considered that.


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Jul 26, 2019)

Looking at a bad photo of yourself is enough suicide fuel to last the day


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jul 26, 2019)

Sometimes I tell myself that but then I realize that that’s cope and that I’m actually ugly irl and in photos.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Jul 26, 2019)

autistic_tendencies said:


> Looking at a bad photo of yourself is enough suicide fuel to last the day


Yup


----------



## heroinfather (Jul 26, 2019)

no, if you are ugly in a photo ur ugly irl


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 26, 2019)

Stop with that mirror cope. Ask for your fucking mother or your dead grandma to stand next to you in front of a fucking mirror and try to spot a fucking difference. If the mirror is not shitty, there is no diff at all.


----------



## Dogs (Jul 27, 2019)

jackthenerd said:


> You'll never truly know how you look. Most mirrors are inaccurate (you look different depending on the mirror because of different chemicals, lighting, reflections and what not). Photos are inaccurate as well because of different lenses. You most likely look way worse IRL than you do in mirror though, for several reasons. The stuff I mentioned above as well as several biases you have. Most people think they're better looking than average, most guys think they are smarter than average, most guys think they have a bigger dick than average.... We can't all be above average in everything.


Tbh I'm a little above average looking (rated 5.5-6 psl on lookism) , I'm 99+ percentile penis volume by caldsd, I'm ~97 percentile iq (~130), I'm 97 percentile height (6'3''), 1 percentile Conscientiousness, introverted those two things probably fucks me up the most genetically and my hairline.


FatJattMofo said:


> that doesnt make sense. the reason why you can see it in cameras is because of your brain literally filtering out how bad you look irl. its fucking brutal. humanity is truly lookist


This site has too many fucking retards on it, retards arguing with other retards, I swear lookisms iq was at least 10 points higher than here before the hack.

You look better in the mirror to yourself because you're used to looking at yourself in the mirror and seeing your asymmetries flip flopped in the mirror. When you look at a picture of yourself how you'd look normally to other people you'll think you're uglier because your brain is not used to the asymmetries non flip flopped. If you got used to pictures than looked in the mirror you'd think you look uglier.

Most people probably look better in motion because it's harder to detect small asymmetries in motion than in pictures. Also yeah lens distortion is a bitch, I'm not sure how to get most realistic photo you can get tbh.


----------



## jackthenerd (Jul 27, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Tbh I'm a little above average looking (rated 5.5-6 psl on lookism) , I'm 99+ percentile penis volume by caldsd, I'm ~97 percentile iq (~130), I'm 97 percentile height (6'3''), 1 percentile Conscientiousness, introverted those two things probably fucks me up the most genetically and my hairline.



You're most likely worse in everything you just said than you think you are. Not as smart as you think you are, not as big dick as you think you are, and not as good looking as you think you are.


----------



## yourmom (Jul 27, 2019)

usualy look far worse in pictures than mirror


----------



## Tricksterr (Jul 27, 2019)

Make a video of yourself. Thats the closest youll get to how other people see you

Also the width of the lense can make a big difference on appearance


----------



## Titbot (Jul 27, 2019)

I look so much better in motion because my jawline becomes visible . In a frontal pic I look like a blob. I noticed with another co worker as well irl she’s kind of cute like a 6/10 bit when I say pics of her she looks a lot different in a bad way lol


----------



## Dogs (Jul 27, 2019)

jackthenerd said:


> You're most likely worse in everything you just said than you think you are. Not as smart as you think you are, not as big dick as you think you are, and not as good looking as you think you are.


Cope af tbh, these are literally measurements in the exact same way height is lmao


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 27, 2019)

cope. im subhuman no matter what


----------



## jackthenerd (Jul 27, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Cope af tbh, these are literally measurements in the exact same way height is lmao



Cope. What someone rate you when you're frauding pictures with filters and ideal lenses to make you look as good as possible is not how you look IRL. Neither is it how you think you look in the mirror. How you look is your entire package, height, face, skull size, skull shape, frame, body fat %, etc.

Average dick size is 6-6.5" x 5" (length x mid-shaft girth). A lot of those calculators you're using are based on flawed meta-analyses that can't be taken serious because of vast heterogeneity. You're also comparing your own self-reported size (your own measured MAX erection in the comfort of your own home compared to professionally measured ones where people can't even get properly hard. If you went and got measured IRL I could guarantee you'd be disappointed by the result. In countries such as netherlands, france, northern europe etc, people literally have 5.2-5.35" girth on average (on professionally done measurements). The standard deviation for girth is 0.6". Being 1 standard deviation above the mean in these countries mean you'd have to have 5.8-5.95" girth, which would only put in the top 16%.

The score you get on a figure reasoning test (FRT) is also not your true IQ, you can actually practice for these tests and get a score 20-30 higher than you deserve. Go and take an actual IQ test IRL that tests everything and lasts several hours and I'll guarantee you'd be disappointed by your result. Keep coping buddy. Also if you truly have 130 IQ, I'd be curious to know what you'd get here: Do the number memory one, it's really quick: https://www.humanbenchmark.com/ how far did you get and what was your percentile?


----------



## Dogs (Jul 27, 2019)

jackthenerd said:


> Cope. What someone rate you when you're frauding pictures with filters and ideal lenses to make you look as good as possible is not how you look IRL. Neither is it how you think you look in the mirror. How you look is your entire package, height, face, skull size, skull shape, frame, body fat %, etc.
> 
> Average dick size is 6-6.5" x 5" (length x mid-shaft girth). A lot of those calculators you're using are based on flawed meta-analyses that can't be taken serious because of vast heterogeneity. You're also comparing your own self-reported size (your own measured MAX erection in the comfort of your own home compared to professionally measured ones where people can't even get properly hard. If you went and got measured IRL I could guarantee you'd be disappointed by the result. In countries such as netherlands, france, northern europe etc, people literally have 5.2-5.35" girth on average (on professionally done measurements). The standard deviation for girth is 0.6". Being 1 standard deviation above the mean in these countries mean you'd have to have 5.8-5.95" girth, which would only put in the top 16%.
> 
> The score you get on a figure reasoning test (FRT) is also not your true IQ, you can actually practice for these tests and get a score 20-30 higher than you deserve. Go and take an actual IQ test IRL that tests everything and lasts several hours and I'll guarantee you'd be disappointed by your result. Keep coping buddy. Also if you truly have 130 IQ, I'd be curious to know what you'd get here: Do the number memory one, it's really quick: https://www.humanbenchmark.com/ how far did you get and what was your percentile?


Cope, with horrible lens distorted pics, bad angles, no filters (I never use filters and turn off any automatically added by newer phones) I was rated 5.0-5.5 psl on truerateme before it became the garbage it is now. Then on lookism I posted pics NOT from ideal lens width but taken from a mobile phones back camera that someone else took naturally in social situations. Also showing off my entire body which people told me to get the fuck off lookism and start gyming. I was rated 6 psl, called a slayer by one person and some other person said potential of 7.5 psl (doubt it unless I surgery max perfectly). I put unflattering pics as well but tried picking flattering pics as well and normal pics. 5.5 psl is above average and I think completely fair.

Cope again buddy boyo. I'll say that there are no 'accurate' volume stats because I think calcsd just grabs the length and girth stats and disregards the idea that a longer penis is more likely to have more girth. So yes am I actually 99+ percentile probably not, 90+ percentile easily. In a medical setting I would easily be able to reach 7+ x 5.5. I'm talking within a couple minutes not even fully hard, and no I'm not putting max stats of 7.5 x 5.75 that I've measured. Also where the fuck are you getting these numbers from? Self reported online poles? I don't have time to find your shit obscure data that points to 6-6.5 being average JFL. The one that I see of average Dutch size is like 15 cm average and measured by their girlfriends JFL. Even self reported measurements don't reach 6.5 jlmfao and somehow that's the true average

Just another cope. The 97 percentile measurement is from ASVAP (no studying, poor sleep, woke up at 8am when I was used to 12-1pm, I don't even think I ate breakfast that day, and this was after months of rotting) which is literally as close to an iq test as you can get. Off the top of my head it's correlated to Standford Binet at .8+ which is literally all you can ask for with even the best iq tests that are not Standford Binet. I graduated in an engineering degree and tbh was noticeably smarter than most of my class I got the highest grades on exams multiple times. Lets say the average iq of my classmates was 120 (conservatively) I'm definitely above that.


----------



## jackthenerd (Jul 27, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Cope, with horrible lens distorted pics, bad angles, no filters (I never use filters and turn off any automatically added by newer phones) I was rated 5.0-5.5 psl on truerateme before it became the garbage it is now. Then on lookism I posted pics NOT from ideal lens width but taken from a mobile phones back camera that someone else took naturally in social situations. Also showing off my entire body which people told me to get the fuck off lookism and start gyming. I was rated 6 psl, called a slayer by one person and some other person said potential of 7.5 psl (doubt it unless I surgery max perfectly). I put unflattering pics as well but tried picking flattering pics as well and normal pics. 5.5 psl is above average and I think completely fair.
> 
> Cope again buddy boyo. I'll say that there are no 'accurate' volume stats because I think calcsd just grabs the length and girth stats and disregards the idea that a longer penis is more likely to have more girth. So yes am I actually 99+ percentile probably not, 90+ percentile easily. In a medical setting I would easily be able to reach 7+ x 5.5. I'm talking within a couple minutes not even fully hard, and no I'm not putting max stats of 7.5 x 5.75 that I've measured. Also where the fuck are you getting these numbers from? Self reported online poles? I don't have time to find your shit obscure data that points to 6-6.5 being average JFL. The one that I see of average Dutch size is like 15 cm average and measured by their girlfriends JFL. Even self reported measurements don't reach 6.5 jlmfao and somehow that's the true average
> 
> Just another cope. The 97 percentile measurement is from ASVAP (no studying, poor sleep, woke up at 8am when I was used to 12-1pm, I don't even think I ate breakfast that day, and this was after months of rotting) which is literally as close to an iq test as you can get. Off the top of my head it's correlated to Standford Binet at .8+ which is literally all you can ask for with even the best iq tests that are not Standford Binet. I graduated in an engineering degree and tbh was noticeably smarter than most of my class I got the highest grades on exams multiple times. Lets say the average iq of my classmates was 120 (conservatively) I'm definitely above that.



I'm giving it in cm and (length x girth), so length is given first.

Netherlands: 15.6 x 13.6 Sample size: 2400. Source: Onderzoekscentrum i.o.v. NIBI Nederland. Utrecht 2013 

Denmark: 15.1 x 13.26 Sample size: 900. Source: University of Copenhagen - Urological Research Center and Andrology 2015 

France: 14.5 x 13.63 Sample size: 3260. Source: Paris National Academy of Surgery (l'Academie nationale de chirurgie) 2011 

All studies were measured by professionals, none were self-reported. 

Also this is a self-reported study in the UK, showing 6-6.5" being average length: https://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/fabulous/1610407/average-penis-size-uk/

To compare accurately you have to measure your own self-reported size to self-reported studies, or go and get measured IRL. I'll admit the UK study is probably a little bit inaccurate, but looking at other studies, it seems to be around 6-6.5"

Your girth isn't impressive, your length is tho (in terms of rarity).

Never heard of the ASVAP. Correlation of 0.8 is pretty big, but 0.8^2 = 0.64, so it only explains 64% of the variance, which is a decent amount, but if you truly want to know you should take an actual test that lasts hours. Also let's be honest, engineering is a joke. You just put in the hours and that's it. If you did well in pure math on the other hand, that would be impressive, since that is one of the most quantitively demanding things you can do, with a really high g-loading. Also, seems like you got embarrased by the number memory test I linked, so that's atleast something you aren't top 2% in.

Either way, I rest my case. Seems like you weren't as good as you thought you were.


----------



## Dogs (Jul 27, 2019)

jackthenerd said:


> I'm giving it in cm and (length x girth), so length is given first.
> 
> Netherlands: 15.6 x 13.6 Sample size: 2400. Source: Onderzoekscentrum i.o.v. NIBI Nederland. Utrecht 2013
> 
> ...



Send me a link to the studies how the fuck am I supposed to view them. I don't have enough time to properly respond right now anyways. Also no I didn't take your test that you linked me, btw 1 aspect of intelligence hardly makes up your total iq, my spacial intelligence is 99+ percentile. I'm guessing if someone has 98 percentile in all measured intelligences on the standford binet they'd be 200+ iq but I just pulled that out my ass.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 1, 2019)

rtsssy said:


> i look good irl and on videos but subhuman on selfies


I'm sorry bro


----------



## lookismfugee (Aug 1, 2019)

video from 1.5-2 meters with 50-65mm dslr or nothing, sons


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 3, 2019)

jackthenerd said:


> You'll never truly know how you look. Most mirrors are inaccurate (you look different depending on the mirror because of different chemicals, lighting, reflections and what not). Photos are inaccurate as well because of different lenses. You most likely look way worse IRL than you do in mirror though, for several reasons. The stuff I mentioned above as well as several biases you have. Most people think they're better looking than average, most guys think they are smarter than average, most guys think they have a bigger dick than average.... We can't all be above average in everything.


Cope. Literally just take a fucking video of yourself. I look exactly the same in the mirror too.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Aug 3, 2019)

You have to take your worst phone pic in the worst possible angle and lighting, vote it and subtract 0.5points: this is how others see you


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 3, 2019)

candid photos are the closest representation of what you look like. beware of lens distortion in selfies


----------



## buflek (Aug 3, 2019)

can u retards stfu about dick size? the average is like 14cm at 12cm girth. i asked plenty of my mates how long their dick is and its confirmed. also look at the default condoms. all made for 11-13cm girths


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Aug 3, 2019)

when you see your friends in photos they look exactly the same as how you see them IRL

the same is true for you.

which means photos are the blackpill of how you actually look


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 3, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> when you see your friends in photos they look exactly the same as how you see them IRL
> 
> the same is true for you.
> 
> which means photos are the blackpill of how you actually look


No i know one dude who fraud hard and look on photos better than irl. But also i know goodlooking guy that doesn't look as good at photos. Mirror is legit except reflection. Also selfie and photo with professional camera are completely diffrent things.


----------

